# Pregnant?



## cutiebrunch (Nov 23, 2015)

19 y/o. Had unprotected sex on Nov 18th (which was supposed to be fourth week of my cycle but its irregular sometimes) then took ECP's and another dose 12 hours later. Had some brown bleeding 5 days later for a day, then rapid light-red bleeding for 12 hours, then brown bleeding for 5 days. Took an HTP a few days after, then two weeks after the possible conception date, then five weeks after possible conception date. All were negative. Took a test today when I woke up (7 weeks after possible conception day) that was a different brand, supposedly can detect 25 HCG. The line was veeeryy light, looked more like a pink blotch than a line, but there. No symptoms so far except some nausea and no period yet. What are the chances I'm pregnant?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I would think the chances are pretty low considering how long it's been and that all the tests before were negative and you took ECP. A blood test would be more conclusive if you can get one.


----------

